# Im quitting the crested gecko hobby.... for green anoles!!



## GartenSpinnen (Apr 8, 2009)

Green anoles! That is the new hip thing everybody! Now everybody go to the FS section and start listing your geckos for trade, i have lots of green anoles of all different color variations to trade and get you well started in the green anole hobby! I got green (all green 'green' variety) and then i have a lighter shade of green, a brown variety (poop brown), and then a few other morphs. The poop browns are going quick, i will only trade those for full pinstripe CG's. So everybody jump on board!


----------



## Smitty78 (Apr 8, 2009)

Glad I am not the only one to notice the band wagon. Somebody should go jump off a bridge. If the trend continues the original jumper would have at least 5 followers. My prediction is that the T keepers will not need roaches in 2 years. We will have a ton of unwanted crested geckos to feed them. :wall:


----------



## stevetastic (Apr 8, 2009)

i would want green anoles over crested geckos any day!  anoles are cool and cresties are overrated and boring.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Apr 8, 2009)

stevetastic said:


> i would want green anoles over crested geckos any day!  anoles are cool and cresties are overrated and boring.


Hey your going a little far there guy! I love my cresties  The only problem is that lately there is so much interest in them, that it is hard to get nice stock  They get snatched up faster than Oprah's doughnuts


----------



## ThomasH (Apr 8, 2009)

I honestly must say cresteds are the biggest pain in the butt! I spent more time caring for them than I did a pair of dogs! They need new food made at least every other night and they crap EVERY WHERE! Even while I was cleaning the cage they would crap in my hands, the restraint cage, just every where. I had two babies in a 20 gallon and would wake up to see at least 30 turds. I'm glad I traded them for money and a full colony of dubia roaches. That was back when they were worth something before everyone and his brother had them. They have absolutely no personality at all. They just sit, jump, eat, drink and propogate. They are the most unrewarding pet in my opinion. I don't see why there has been a recent spike in popularity. I really just don't see why any of the most popular are popular. I'd take rare geckos and exotic arachnids over fluffy the litter box cat any day. Just my opinion, don't kill me here.
TBH


----------



## stevetastic (Apr 8, 2009)

love 'em all you want.  i look at them like a reptile version purse poodles...  as soon as one person gets one everyone has to have them.  anoles and other lizards on the other had are largely over looked and there are such amazing species out there that could be developed in the hobby if everyone didn't stick to the animals that come in "designer colors" (cresties, beardies, BP, boas).... they make reptile expos so repetitive



> They get snatched up faster than Oprah's doughnuts


if Oprah had crested geckos on the show i bet every woman in America would get one in every color to match there outfit...


----------



## Jmugleston (Apr 8, 2009)

*I*

I remember when these were first brought into the hobby. Just a few years back I was buying them for $15.00 each at the shows (Pomona IRBA show 2003?). This was before there were all the specific lines of fires, dalmations, brindles, etc. It was just a grab bag type set up and some were reddish, some were brindle, etc. They were cool then, but it seems that recently there has been a sudden pulse in the market and many keepers, not just T keepers here, have been switching to Rhacodactylus geckos. With so many people keeping them, they'll drop back down in price soon enough. (See leopard geckos, albino burmese pythons, albino reticulated pythons (this year), etc. I like them, but I don't work with geckos anymore. As geckos go they are one of the best to keep in my opinion so I can see why so many here are collecting them now.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Apr 8, 2009)

stevetastic said:


> love 'em all you want.  i look at them like a reptile version purse poodles...  as soon as one person gets one everyone has to have them.  anoles and other lizards on the other had are largely over looked and there are such amazing species out there that could be developed in the hobby if everyone didn't stick to the animals that come in "designer colors" (cresties, beardies, BP, boas).... they make reptile expos so repetitive
> 
> 
> if Oprah had crested geckos on the show i bet every woman in America would get one in every color to match there outfit...


in my eyes they are becoming the "Leopard Gecko" of today, not even 5 years ago everyone i knew had a darn leo, and now everyone is like "OHHH CRESTIES!" which im not gonna lie i have one lol but hes cute and simple to me so i dont mind, and he was free.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Apr 8, 2009)

Haha. For a second I was excited to think that someone was interested in something other than cresties, leos, bps, and the overpriced color morphed progeny thereof. Oh well. Good point about the "crestie bandwagon," though, I feel like everyone and their mother that I know who bought a couple of cresties at their local Petco is a "crested gecko breeder" now. I imagine it's hard to find quality, sound stock in such an environment. I agree with the poster who said they're basically the new leopard gecko; another passing fad for the majority of keepers with a few die-hard enthusiasts, no doubt.



> anoles and other lizards on the other had are largely over looked and there are such amazing species out there that could be developed in the hobby if everyone didn't stick to the animals that come in "designer colors" (cresties, beardies, BP, boas).... they make reptile expos so repetitive


Word. If I see another table of "hypo tangerine bla bla bla" leopard geckos or "het albino bla bla bla" ball pythons at an expo, my head might cave in. A few times I've seen breeders offering for adoption the crooked-spined, one eyed, otherwise defunct "culls" alongside their high priced brothers and sisters who are carrying the same defective inbred genes. Depressing.


----------



## tabor (Apr 8, 2009)

Smitty78 said:


> Glad I am not the only one to notice the band wagon. Somebody should go jump off a bridge. If the trend continues the original jumper would have at least 5 followers. My prediction is that the T keepers will not need roaches in 2 years. We will have a ton of unwanted crested geckos to feed them. :wall:


I know there was at least 1 person using crested geckos as feeders over a year ago. 

Cresteds have been popular for a long time, but yeah there is definitely a fad/bandwagon going through these forums right now.  

It's not like it matters though, with any luck that will mean more color morphs. The first dude who gets an albinos going to make a nice bit of cash.


----------



## equuskat (Apr 8, 2009)

I can go in my back yard and catch green anoles, Cuban anoles, etc by the truckload.


----------



## tabor (Apr 8, 2009)

I think it's funny that some people are like, "Man, i was into Cresties BEFORE they were popular!". Like it's some sort of obscure indie band that you have disowned after they put out a popular song and starts getting radio play. 

Man I was breeding cresties back when people thought they were still extinct... now all these stupid Petco hipsters have RUINED this animal for me


----------



## vvx (Apr 8, 2009)

One good thing that came of the fad is it brought more discussion to the forums. I was considering crested geckos before the explosion and after, well, knowing a bit more I'm happy with low maintenance T's.


----------



## rollinkansas (Apr 8, 2009)

Hopefully people will stop keeping crested geckos and realize there are 1000+ more species of geckos out there besides what you can buy in a Petco. Geckos come in so many different colors/sizes, etc that there is no reason to genetically <edit> up one species just to create all these different colors and patterns.


----------



## Thompson08 (Apr 8, 2009)

jadespider1985 said:


> Hey your going a little far there guy! I love my cresties  The only problem is that lately there is so much interest in them, that it is hard to get nice stock  They get snatched up faster than Oprah's doughnuts


Where do you buy your geckos from?


----------



## Jmugleston (Apr 8, 2009)

rollinkansas said:


> Hopefully people will stop keeping crested geckos and realize there are 1000+ more species of geckos out there besides what you can buy in a Petco. Geckos come in so many different colors/sizes, etc that there is no reason to genetically <edit> up one species just to create all these different colors and patterns.


If they like them, then more power to them. Popularity shouldn't be a driving force for or against a gecko. Get what interests you. If an uncommon knob-tailed gecko or any other species tickles your fancy, then by all means go for it Though others prefer a more common lizard, it isn't all bad. Those that are serious about the lizards will keep them even when they become the next cornsnake or leopard gecko and the vanity or "for profit" keepers will then ditch them and jump on the next rising star. As for the bloodlines, I'm not a fan of morphs for I see them only adding to the problem of working with a limited captive gene pool, but that argument is for a different thread and I don't want to hi-jack this one completely.


----------



## tabor (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm going to raise the bar and buy 50+ R. leachianus's. I will single handedly start a new fad


----------



## davidbarber1 (Apr 8, 2009)

tabor said:


> I'm going to raise the bar and buy 50+ R. leachianus's. I will single handedly start a new fad


Hope you got the "big bucks" for that. But, than again, you would probably make it all back :?  Speaking of other species of geckos, check out my Western Banded Gecko thread.

David


----------



## dtknow (Apr 8, 2009)

Leachies are already big. All New Caledonia stuff and Australia stuff is. 

I wonder what happened to the wild crested geckos?

Also, how are they as pets? I've heard them described as one of the better beginner reptiles.

I think one overlooked(and thus overpriced) group are the small geckos. I would pass up cresteds to get a group of some species of Sphaerodactylus or Gonatodes albogularis. For some reason, even though they are small and quite abundant in their native lands they are awful expensive.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Apr 8, 2009)

I would have to say out of everything i have owned in the herp land, my male crestie i picked up from climbingregalis recently has the most personality out of everything. It is just unbelievable how well they interact . For example, i had to take him out of the cage to put some antibiotic on his wound, and he practically lunged out onto my hand and just sat there. So i got some repashy mixed up, and put it on my finger, and he licked it off my hand while i put the stuff on his wound. It was really neat feeling having a gecko tongue licking me finger (their tongue looks just like a cat/dog tongue to me up close). 

I get enjoyment out of my cresties, they are a lot of fun. I think the appeal to them instead of many other geckos is the fact that there is so many different patterns and colorations to choose from, and it isn't just a different 'shade' or 'variation' they can be quite different from one specimen to another. Unlike, say, my leo's that i used to keep, who were a pain in the butt mostly, and not that grand to keep all in all (IMO). 

This isn't just a 'fad' to me, so i will be looking forward to the day when perhaps some may decide that cresties are really not for them, and start selling their stock off on the boards . Maybe i should keep all my T's for trade til then? And i know at least 2 other members here that i am sure feel the same way. However, i do think there is some who don't feel that way, and are just 'trying it out' sort of speak. 

All in all they are very fascinating though , my main reason for making the switch is that i wanted a hobby that was safer to have around small children, seeing as to how i lost my secure area to keep my stuff in. The only other option i could see was picking these guys up, they have interested me for quite some time, but i didn't want to spend my 'tarantula' money on them before. Also, as far as reptiles are concerned, cresties are pretty easy to care for, do not get too big, yet are not too small either. They are easy to feed and clean up after, and do not require too much specialized care like some other lizards/reptiles. 

I'm happy with making the switch . I do wish that they hadn't become so popular seemingly overnight though, because now that their is a large demand, the prices and scarcity are following suit! Oh well, at least they are boosting the economy  

-Nate


----------



## rollinkansas (Apr 8, 2009)

dtknow said:


> I think one overlooked(and thus overpriced) group are the small geckos. I would pass up cresteds to get a group of some species of Sphaerodactylus or Gonatodes albogularis. For some reason, even though they are small and quite abundant in their native lands they are awful expensive.



good man right here. I think the largest gecko in my collection is under 3 inches long, but realistically 95% of people who keep reptiles will never see one in real life because they will never look beyond what they see in a petstore or on kingsnake.com


----------



## syndicate (Apr 8, 2009)

I will admit I'm getting very interested in the Crested geckos.No way will I sell all my spiders haha but I think I'm gonna get a pair.There pretty cool!Also seems there very easy to care for and breed as well.


----------



## pouchedrat (Apr 8, 2009)

I've always been a fan of flying geckos myself.


----------



## Ihaggerty1313 (Apr 8, 2009)

Cresties, Leo's, Corn snakes, heck I can remember growing up in the eighties and Iguana's were all the rage.  With the exception of Iguana's, the attraction of these animals comes w/ their ease of care.  They are awesome animals that make great first time herps for children and novices alike.  

I've been keeping herps and amphibians now for over 25 years and I went through the same phase as a lot of people who are expressing their opinions here on this thread.  I totally dug them in the beginning and then when I felt that I needed to prove I could keep more exotic herps I thought that they were "less than cool."  Now that I have the experience and feel comfortable enough to keep even the most exotic of herps I've came full circle and have a totally new appreciation for the simplistic care of these animals.  I've sort have fallen in love w/ them all over again.  

Personally I'm a big Red Tail Boa buff, always have been.  But I re-introduced a Corn Snake and a Leopard Gecko into my collection for my  5 year old daughter and she loves them because they are easy to handle.  Of course kids love to touch things and explore them by interaction which was my another point. 

As far as all the morphs and what not going on.  It's always been like this.  If you're breeding animals solely for the financial aspect.  You'll always come up short.  But if you're breeding because you love that particular species and really get something else out of it, than you'll probably produce some top quality animals.  

This is a great hobby.  It's a ton of fun, and I totally see where you guys are coming from.  But whether their right or wrong don't let someone else's idea of what's cool and what's not ever get in your way and ruin your fun.  At that point it's not fun anymore and why should you waste your time doing something that isn't fun?

Anyway this is a great thread.  Brings back a lot of memories for me!

-Ian


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 8, 2009)

Jmugleston said:


> If they like them, then more power to them. Popularity shouldn't be a driving force for or against a gecko. Get what interests you. If an uncommon knob-tailed gecko or any other species tickles your fancy, then by all means go for it Though others prefer a more common lizard, it isn't all bad. Those that are serious about the lizards will keep them even when they become the next cornsnake or leopard gecko and the vanity or "for profit" keepers will then ditch them and jump on the next rising star.


This makes a lot of sense. I've never understood it when contempt forms over something just because it becomes popular. Are exotic animals pets or status symbols?


----------



## stevetastic (Apr 8, 2009)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> This makes a lot of sense. I've never understood it when contempt forms over something just because it becomes popular. Are exotic animals pets or status symbols?


depends who owns them.


----------



## dtknow (Apr 8, 2009)

I think part of it is how the animal when it becomes common in the pet trade becomes seen as a pet, and not as a wild animal.(this is especially so when they've been all morphed up!)

Example would be the Boa constrictor. They are a common snake in the pet trade. It sure isn't a common day when you get to admire one in the wild! A remarkable find out in the rainforest gets labeled as a beginner snake or "investment quality reptile."

I have trouble seeing cresties out their in the wild myself. I do recall they feed mostly on fruit etc. 

rollinkansas: Awesome! I looked into small geckos when I was setting up a terrarium. But I could not find a source offering them at a reasonable price. I take it since they are not popular they are not imported and thus the supply is very low(but not lower than the demand).

It seems we in the hobby are mostly into big animals, not those that make the best terrarium subjects.


----------



## Jmugleston (Apr 8, 2009)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> This makes a lot of sense. I've never understood it when contempt forms over something just because it becomes popular. Are exotic animals pets or status symbols?


Sadly some see them as status symbols. I work mainly with monitors and many are purchased for the wrong reasons. It becomes "cool" to have a huge lizard so inexperienced people go to the pet store and purchase a lizard that will make them the rage of all their rookie herp friends. Then in a few months they grow tired of it and they try to dump it on someone else.


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 8, 2009)

Jmugleston said:


> Sadly some see them as status symbols. I work mainly with monitors and many are purchased for the wrong reasons. It becomes "cool" to have a huge lizard so inexperienced people go to the pet store and purchase a lizard that will make them the rage of all their rookie herp friends. Then in a few months they grow tired of it and they try to dump it on someone else.


Same with iguanas.  Pretty much reptile rescues nowadays are filled with igs, beardies, BPs, and red tails.  I deal with a surprising amount of customers that have suddenly found an iguana in their backyard/on their land.


----------



## pouchedrat (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, the large issue with popularity is it tends to go hand-in-hand with impulse buys and careless people who don't do research and simply shouldn't keep exotics to begin with.  I've dealt with a lot of rehomes, and they almost always have medical problems (and of course the original owner doesn't even realize that yes, there are exotic vets out there, but you have to search for them.  a dog or cat vet most likely will not look at your exotic.  OR the original owners just don't want to spend the extra money on proper husbandry needs or vet care).  

Now that pouchies have been legalized again, I sort of fear for them when they do become more available in the pet trade.  While I definitely want a pair again, I know plenty of people who want them and probably couldn't care for something as high maintenance and demanding, thinking it'll be like a larger version of the domestic rat when they're definitely not.  And the original breeders don't want them back once they become aggressive from lack of handling and improper care.   It's not like a small mammal or reptile you can stick in a cage and forget about, more like a monkey or large parrot that demands attention. 


I RAMBLE FAR TOO MUCH,  I appologize in advance.


----------



## rollinkansas (Apr 9, 2009)

dtknow said:


> rollinkansas: Awesome! I looked into small geckos when I was setting up a terrarium. But I could not find a source offering them at a reasonable price. I take it since they are not popular they are not imported and thus the supply is very low(but not lower than the demand).
> 
> It seems we in the hobby are mostly into big animals, not those that make the best terrarium subjects.


There are at least 3 ads, if not more on geckosunlimited.com right now with sphaerodactylus and gonatodes for sale.

I guess reasonable price though is depending on whose saying it. Probably my reasonable price will be higher because I enjoy them more than someone who just wants to keep something small.


----------



## dtknow (Apr 9, 2009)

rollinkansas: Haven't been on there lately. I remember Gonatodes being prohibitively expensive as far as I'm concerned. Simply cannot shell out that much for one animal. Sphaeros seem to be dropping in price to the point I've seriously considered getting a group together, though the more common species tend to be those from dry environs. 

Btw, on the last sentence it really doesn't matter so much how into or not into something people are(up to a point). As a college student it doesn't matter how much I am in to Gonatodes(esp. after seeing them wild in Costa Rica) simply cannot afford a pair.


----------



## rollinkansas (Apr 9, 2009)

dtknow said:


> rollinkansas: Haven't been on there lately. I remember Gonatodes being prohibitively expensive as far as I'm concerned. Simply cannot shell out that much for one animal. Sphaeros seem to be dropping in price to the point I've seriously considered getting a group together, though the more common species tend to be those from dry environs.
> 
> Btw, on the last sentence it really doesn't matter so much how into or not into something people are(up to a point). As a college student it doesn't matter how much I am in to Gonatodes(esp. after seeing them wild in Costa Rica) simply cannot afford a pair.


I dont know where you get your prices from but they are similar in price. A nicer pair of sphaeros will be 250-300 or so and a nice pair of gonatodes will only be a little more depending on the species. Even if they are more dry or more tropical an environment the care is very simple. The ones you want from Costa Rica (albogularis) are the cheapest and I have seen them for as little as $75 each for juvies.

I keep a few gonatodes species and dont think I paid that much more for them than sphaeros.


----------



## dtknow (Apr 9, 2009)

The species that occur in Florida(I think notatus and one more) are offered for around $35 each.


----------



## rollinkansas (Apr 9, 2009)

dtknow said:


> The species that occur in Florida(I think notatus and one more) are offered for around $35 each.


So at that price there is no reason not to be able to afford a pair...same price range as florida sphaeros.


----------



## vvx (Apr 9, 2009)

How long is the life span of a green anole?


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 9, 2009)

vvx said:


> How long is the life span of a green anole?


I have a friend who has a couple going on 7 or 8 years now


----------



## Dave (Apr 10, 2009)

I like pet rocks...


----------



## UrbanJungles (Apr 11, 2009)

Dave said:


> I like pet rocks...


Mine is het. for granite.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 11, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> Mine is het. for granite.


I paid $700 for an baby albino. After I  received it, closer inspection revealed it to just be a piece of chalk.


----------



## Marcink125 (Apr 11, 2009)

The only reptile that I would ever get is a chonduras gtp Green tree python. Other than that snakes and lizards are just too high mantaince for me. I had iguanas when I ws 10 and boy were they a pain in the but. They weren't even interesting. I won them at a fair and was like well i might as well keep them. They smelled like poop!!!!!!!ewwwwwww!!!!:wall:


----------



## dtknow (Apr 13, 2009)

rollinkansas: Yep, that is the only group of sphaeros(which are all WC) that I'd be able to afford.


----------



## Dave (May 1, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> Mine is het. for granite.


You know if you breed granite or het for granite to a quartz and line breed the babies, 33% will be the super form of lava. Those are HOT right now!


----------



## DavidD (May 3, 2009)

ThomasH said:


> I honestly must say cresteds are the biggest pain in the butt! I spent more time caring for them than I did a pair of dogs! They need new food made at least every other night and they crap EVERY WHERE! Even while I was cleaning the cage they would crap in my hands, the restraint cage, just every where. I had two babies in a 20 gallon and would wake up to see at least 30 turds. I'm glad I traded them for money and a full colony of dubia roaches. That was back when they were worth something before everyone and his brother had them. They have absolutely no personality at all. They just sit, jump, eat, drink and propogate. They are the most unrewarding pet in my opinion. I don't see why there has been a recent spike in popularity. I really just don't see why any of the most popular are popular. I'd take rare geckos and exotic arachnids over fluffy the litter box cat any day. Just my opinion, don't kill me here.
> TBH



I do have to agree with Thomas! I would take a Tokay over a crestie any day


----------



## Miz (Jul 14, 2009)

I actually just got my very first reptile last weekend. A 6'' male Tokay gecko. I was SO close to buying a crested gecko, but the Tokay's coloration really had more appeal to me (not to mention the attitude  )

I definately think I like this guy more than the cresties I've seen.


----------



## Nich (Aug 1, 2022)

Fast forward to current crested market…..lmao

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## l4nsky (Aug 1, 2022)

Nich said:


> Fast forward to current crested market…..lmao


Although ironically, obscure Anolis sp are starting to become more available and more desirable lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

